# Has Extreme Kayaks and Water Sports Caboolture closed down??



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Folks.

I purchased a GTS seat from them last month and hadn't received it yet. I sent them an email and also tried calling this morning only to hear that the number listed on their emails and website is disconnected. Anyone live in the area and know if they're still operating. Any info would be great.

Thanks.
MightyBoosh.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

StevenM said:


> Are you on KFDU?
> 
> Al / Biggles knows them / lives there.
> 
> he is a member here. you may try sending him a PM from here, might be linked to a email address that he still has.


I'm on it, I asked Al yesterday on FB, he is going to do a driveby for me...I saw the owner at the Ewan Maddock comp a month ago, he was the major sponsor..Maybe on holidays, factory shut down?

cheers


----------



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the effort fellas.


----------



## tj63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Drove past there today and was very bare with a FOR LEASE sign on the door!!!


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I drove past today and the doors were closed, mind you it is Easter Monday.

I'll take a swing by tomoz on the way home from the Passage to confirm.

Al


----------



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

Hrm. Doesn't look good TJ, thanks.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Listed on Gumtree for sale.

Maybe try the number in the gumtree ad?

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/cabooltu ... 1045385470


----------



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

The bank refunded my cash thankfully. I'd like to have a chat to old mate about his order policy post shut down but grudges aint thing. To me a grudge is just a place to park your car (Tony Greg reference).
I've got my cash back and will just order a new one. Win win.


----------

